# Shipping car from UK to SA



## Venus (Apr 18, 2010)

We've been living in the UK for 11 years, and will be returning to South Africa in September, with 2 young children.

At first I thought it would be a no brainer that we'd be shipping our car to SA. It's a Ford Focus C-Max (nice family car) and we bought it for a really good price about 3 years ago. Cars are so pricey in SA, that I couldn't imagine us being financially better off selling it here to buy a new one in SA, even considering the shipping costs.

But then today it dawned on me that I don't think you get the C-Max in South Africa, do you? I know you get a Ford Focus, but I don't think you get the C-Max? So does this mean that, if something were to break on the car, it would cost a fortune to repair because they would have to import the parts? Suppose so. Does anyone know? 

Considering that, would it be a good idea to ship the car then?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Venus said:


> We've been living in the UK for 11 years, and will be returning to South Africa in September, with 2 young children.
> 
> At first I thought it would be a no brainer that we'd be shipping our car to SA. It's a Ford Focus C-Max (nice family car) and we bought it for a really good price about 3 years ago. Cars are so pricey in SA, that I couldn't imagine us being financially better off selling it here to buy a new one in SA, even considering the shipping costs.
> 
> ...


Hi Venus, 
Have a look at this.

Did you guys emigrate officially?

Import restrictions - South African Removals


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

The three important things to know:


In short if you are a South African Resident you must comply with the following three elements. If not, you do not qualify for a rebate of duties.

You originally emigrated from South Africa
You obtained permanent resident’s status abroad
You again return to South Africa permanently


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

You should only consider bringing a car that is sold here. The model you have is not. Whereas most mechanical components are probably similar, being Ford, body parts are not.

You can get something similar in good condition for R 60 - R 70000. Toyota and Hyuandai are very popular here, Golfs are too but a bit more pricey


----------

